
Rambler Group claims the ownership over ngnix - Dim25
https://vc.ru/legal/97058-rambler-group-zayavila-o-narushenii-ee-prav-na-kod-nginx-neskolko-istochnikov-rasskazali-ob-obyskah-v-ofise-razrabotchika
======
Dim25
Sorry the source is in russian, but that's rather important.

Additional information (both in russian):
[https://habr.com/ru/company/itsumma/blog/479942](https://habr.com/ru/company/itsumma/blog/479942)
[https://roem.ru/12-12-2019/281134/rambler-
nginx/](https://roem.ru/12-12-2019/281134/rambler-nginx/)

------
Dim25
Dublicates:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21771144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21771144)

